# Welcome Kayokid, our newest moderator of the Spanish forums



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am quite pleased to announce that Kayokid has become a moderator of the Spanish-English forums.

Kayokid, glad to have you working with us!

Mike


----------



## swift

Congratulations, Kayokid. It was about time!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, kayokid!


----------



## Sowka

Welcome, kayokid!


----------



## Bevj

Welcome, Kayokid!  Great to have you with us


----------



## fsabroso

Bienvenido Kayokid!!!!

Gracias por la ayuda que nos brindarás!!!

Por aqui muchos estamos un poco locos pero ya te acostumbraras ... o te convertiras 

Gracias por colaborar!!!


----------



## kayokid

Many thanks to all! Glad to be here and I am looking forward to helping out.


----------



## donbill

¡Bienvenido! ¡Manos a la obra!


----------



## chamyto

Congrats, Kayokid!!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

¡Bienvenido!


----------



## fenixpollo

Yay, Kayo!


----------



## maidinbedlam

¡¡Bienvenido, será un placer tenerte con nosotros!!


----------



## kayokid

Again, thanks to all of you for the welcome!!


----------

